# Liệt kê những loại trái cấy tốt cho da mụn



## toilaaido (18/7/22)

Liệt kê những loại trái cấy tốt cho da mụn Chế độ ăn từ lâu đã được khoa học chứng minh là có ảnh hưởng đến mụn trứng cá. Có những loại thức ăn gây mụn, ngược lại, cũng có mua cân điện tử ở đâu tphcm những thức ăn có tác dụng ngừa mụn, trong đó có trái cây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dâu tây Dâu tây có thể được xếp hàng đầu trong các loại trái cây ngừa mụn. Dâu tây có chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, cân điện tử giúp hỗ trợ làn da của bạn có khả năng miễn dịch mạnh hơn, chống lại vi khuẩn và môi trường xung quanh, giảm mụn. Dâu tây còn chứa nhiều vitamin C, một loại vitamin có tác dụng hỗ trợ làm lành vết thương, giúp nốt mụn mau lành hơn. Nhược điểm duy nhất của dâu tây là giá cả không hề rẻ. Dưa hấu Trái với dâu tây, dưa hấu là loại trái cây có giá thành bình dân, bạn có thể mua và ăn mỗi ngày. Dưa hấu có chứa nhiều hoạt chất chống viêm, acid amin và vitamin C, nhờ vậy mà có tác dụng thúc đẩy lành nhanh các nốt mụn. Quả lựu Lựu có chứa nhiều vitamin C, vitamin K có tác dụng hỗ trợ lành nhanh nốt mụn. Ngoài ra, lựu còn chứa nhiều chất xơ, giúp cơ thể thanh thải chất thải ra khỏi cơ thể nhanh hơn, tránh tích tụ chất độc, góp phần nổi mụn trên da. Lưu cũng là một loại trái cây giá cả phải chăng mà bạn có thể nghĩ đến để sử dụng lâu dài. Ổi Các nghiên cứu gần gây cho thấy ổi là loại trái cây rất tốt cho làn da. Một ưu điểm nữa của ổi là giá thành rất rẻ mà công dụng trên da thì rất nhiều. Ổi chứa rất nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, nâng cao miễn dịch của da, giúp da bạn ngăn ngừa bị mụn. Các chất chống oxy hóa cũng có vai trò trong việc điều trị lão hóa da. Trái cây họ cam quýt Đặc điểm của các loại trái cây này là chứa rất nhiều vitamin C, giúp lành nhanh nốt mụn. Đu đủ Đu đủ có chứa nhiều b eta carotenoids, vitamin A. Các chất này có tác dụng trị mụn rất hiệu quả, được ứng nhiều trong sản xuất kem trị mụn. Nho Nho là một loại trái cây phổ biến tại nước ta, bạn có thể dễ dàng mua tại nhiều cửa hàng hoặc chợ. Nho đặc biệt chứa nhiều vitamin: B1, B2, B4, B5, B6 và B9. Ngoài ra còn có Vitamin C, E, và K. Các loại vitamin này đều được chứng minh là có nhiều lợi ích cho da, trong đó có ngừa mụn. Táo Ngoài ra, táo còn chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, và đặc biệt là vitamin A, loại vitamin có tác dụng ngừa mụn rất hiệu quả. Vì vậy, táo có thể xem là một loại trái cây mà bạn nên có trong nhà của mình. Chuối Chuối có chứa nhiều chất xơ, chất chống oxy hóa. Đặc biệt, chuối rất giàu kẽm, một loại nguyên tố vi lượng được nhiều bác sĩ da liễu bổ sung Vì vậy, bạn có thể chọn loại trái cây này để bổ sung cho bản thân mỗi ngày, vì chuối cũng chứa rất nhiều năng lượng. Dùng các loại trái cây để ngừa mụn thì chỉ có cân treo điện tử khả năng tốt cho da mụn được một phần nào đó, chứ không thể trị dứt điểm, đặc biệt những bạn có nhiều


----------

